# Spartanburg to Central Fla. Route



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Anyone know of some worthwhile things to see enroute to Central Florida from the PCD? 
I'm not going to be able to make it to the Dragon but would like to at least enjoy some decent scenery...Maybe Charleston?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

02fireman said:


> Anyone know of some worthwhile things to see enroute to Central Florida from the PCD?
> I'm not going to be able to make it to the Dragon but would like to at least enjoy some decent scenery...Maybe Charleston?


If you are going toward the coast, then Savannah is a pretty cool city, with a lot of history.... Given a limited amount of time, you can probably get a better sense of history in Savannah...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm planning on stopping in Charleston for a night on the way back to Orlando next week. I would like to do Blue Ridge and Asheville but it will have to be another time


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Yeah I hear Charleston is the place to go. I've done Savannah. I was also wondering if there were any little back roads somebody recommended on the way.


----------

